# wiper blade size?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

They all, I'm gonna go get some better wiper blades than what the dealership had (they're HORRIBLE!) what sizes do I need?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

22" driver-20" passenger


----------

